# Shipment of goods



## blakesters (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone got any good removal form recommendations and what can I not take to Canada please?? I hear electricals are a no?? what is a rough estimate on price for a 2 bed property.. no wardrobes or electricals?? thanks for your help


----------

